# Domino Toppling



## NancyNGA (Sep 20, 2016)

Human version

"The world record for the Largest *human* mattress dominoes has been knocked down once again, after bedding brands Stylution Int’l (China) Corp. and Ayd Group set up a chain reaction with a staggering 2016 people."  

(The whole thing took 14 minutes 47 seconds from start to finish)






(I like that song!)


DETAILS


----------



## Carla (Sep 20, 2016)

Looked like fun!


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2016)

What a riot!  Loved it!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 21, 2016)

Most dominoes toppled in a spiral - 2013

Friday, 12th July 2013
Wilhelm-Lückert-Gym Büdingen (Germany)


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 22, 2016)

Need Christmas shopping ideas for the (great) grandkids?  :whome: 

Domino Train


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 23, 2016)

Lucky Charms Cereal Box Topple


----------



## Falcon (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks Nancy.  My eyeballs are still spinning.  LOL

(Loved one of the comments:  The guy said, "I wasn't watching.  Could you set them up again?")    LOLOLOL


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 23, 2016)

Falcon, setting up and toppling dominoes was one of my favorite things to do as a kid.   You have to enjoy setting them up as much as toppling them, or else it gets old pretty quickly.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2016)

Concrete Block Dominoes

DOMINOES opens Metropolis Festival 2013 in Copenhagen 1 August, with a 3 km route of 7000 giant dominoes.
?





ELEVEN MINUTE VERSION


----------

